# Zelle formatieren, wenn ein bestimmter Wert in einer anderen Zelle steht



## ecki62 (31. August 2011)

Guten Tag und 

Ha, liebe Experten, das ist mal ein Problem, an dem Ihr Euch die Zähne ausbeißen könnt - aber wahrscheinlich löst IHR das im Schlaf;-)

Ich möchte eine Zelle formatieren (Horizontal und vertikal Zentriert, Fett). Mit der bedingten Formatierung kann ich ja nur Farbe und Fett ändern, aber nicht die Ausrichtung.

Also müsste das über VBA gehen?

so ala durchsuche die Spalte D und wenn Du den Text xyz findest, dann mache die Zelle in der Spalte B irgendwie ganz anders als die anderen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.

Danke und Gruß

Eckhard


----------



## sheel (31. August 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Schau mal hier:
http://www.ms-office-forum.net/forum/showthread.php?t=73064

Gruß


----------



## ecki62 (31. August 2011)

Hallo und okay - vielen Dank.

Das ist schon mal die halbe Miete - jetzt weiß ich zumindest schon einmal, wie der Befehl für die Formatierung lauten muss.

Aber wie komme ich jetzt zur ActiveCell, wenn ich irgendwo im Tabellenblatt bin und eine Zelle formatieren will.

Also: die Zelle D4 hat den Wert Titel und die Zelle B4 soll dann Fett und Zentriert und so sein.
Das soll natürlich dann auch für die Zelle D25 und B25 gelten und so weiter.

Also unabhängig davon, wo ich mich im Tabellenblatt befinde.

Danke Eckhard


----------

